# New Ombudsman- Guy Parent Profile



## tcp (6 Dec 2010)

Hello,

I am a freelance writer who is writing a profile on Guy Parent the new Ombudsman of Veteran Affairs, for Ottawa Magazine. I was wondering if there are any members of Army.ca that would be willing to be interviewed about their thoughts on the new Ombudsman? I am interested in hearing from vets as well as current serving members. If anyone has ever worked with Guy and can provide insight as to what he brings (or doesn't) to the table, I'd be interested in speaking to them as well. I want the profile to be fair, balanced and present various opinions and thoughts where they exist. 

Those interested in participating in the article can reach me at tony@tonypalermo.ca.

Many thanks,

Tony


----------



## the 48th regulator (6 Dec 2010)

Hi Tony,

Thank you for your offort effort.  However, please refrain from duplicating this thread in multiple forums, as this is against our guidelines and good forum etiquette.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## tcp (6 Dec 2010)

Hi Tess,

My apologies. Thanks for bringing this to my attention. I look forward to all replies.

Tony


----------

